# Do you like chocolate?



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

My business partner and hunting buddy has a brand new litter of beautiful chocolate lab pups. He is not a member of the forum, but asked me to get the word out to folks that might be interested. Hunters and trailers on both sides of the ped. All OFA certifications are good for both sire and dam. I've hunted upland game with Ginger, the dam, and she's a good finder/flusher/retriever. She has a wonderful temperament around the house and the kids. If you have interest, PM me and I'll connect you with the owner/breeder.

Here are some pics:




























Tchau,

Rob


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

PM Sent...


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Labs are great dogs. I have a yellow now, and almost all of my buddies have them. Wish I had room for another.


----------

